# Need Help: want to use external hard drive in USB-equipped GM vehicle



## mongo615 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a new member of this forum and was wondering if anyone here can help me. I have a 2010 Buick Lacrosse with the Navigation/Infotainment system, which includes a USB port. I was wondering if there was any way to use a 500GB Iomega external hard drive for my music/video files with this system. I have already re-formatted it to FAT32 from NFTS, with no positive results. I get a message that the files cannot be used in both systems. I have approximately 430GB of music and files on it; I was hoping that I could use it in lieu of an Ipod or thumb drives, because I would have to buy several of each. I'd really appreciate any guidance that any of you can provide. ray:Thanks!!!

Vince


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The external software for file arrangment is not compatible with a factory head unit, they can not communicate with each other.


----------

